# Multi-family service



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Come to think of it... those MD's are probably double-tapped to the small sub boxes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you pull the covers to see how many breakers were double tapped??


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Did you pull the covers to see how many breakers were double tapped??


Nope :no:

I didn't want to touch anything for fear I'd be there all day fixing something that I didn't need to! 

The conduit comes in on the left to a trough in the back, then the meter pans are mounted to the trough. I have seen this set up before. Very old school. 

The disco's are fused.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

What size is it now and what size do they want to upgrade to?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Current said:


> What size is it now and what size do they want to upgrade to?


Customer wants "the fuse boxes updated". 

I'm not interested in doing some half-assed job. :no:


But then again they are the customer so whatever they want you know. :whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Rock*

I love those old ones in the basement. That looks like early 1900's or late 1800's ?? 

I'd plan on a new 4x8 sheet for that if you haven't already. That old stuff is probably only held up by the romex holding the panels barely not letting it fall. I usually use 6inch expander bolts to that old stone. It tends to crumble a bit. and then fasten 2x4's first real good then mount the plywood after. I think I would make that one a 2 day job. Get the board all ready to go and such and mark the heck out of the circuits and loosen connectors and such. Then hit it hard next morning otherwise that could be a long day. 

Is your inspector gonna let you mount things that low??


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Seu*

Is that a 4/0 SEU feeding those? Is there a nipple between meter 1 and 2 ?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I love those old ones in the basement. That looks like early 1900's or late 1800's ??
> 
> I'd plan on a new 4x8 sheet for that if you haven't already. That old stuff is probably only held up by the romex holding the panels barely not letting it fall. I usually use 6inch expander bolts to that old stone. It tends to crumble a bit. and then fasten 2x4's first real good then mount the plywood after. I think I would make that one a 2 day job. Get the board all ready to go and such and mark the heck out of the circuits and loosen connectors and such. Then hit it hard next morning otherwise that could be a long day.
> 
> Is your inspector gonna let you mount things that low??


IF I get the full upgrade I was planning to build a wood stud wall and mount the full sheet plywood to that. 

The rule here in NJ is Rehab sub code and this is an existing dwelling so height restrictions shouldn't be an issue here. Good planning is vital on this job.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Wall*

Yeah. That's a good plan on building wall. You keeping meters in basement? 

I'd definately think everything out as well and would probably spend a partial day doing all those things above. Especially marking circuits in which panel. When you finally cut power. Do you get it totally finished before you start powering up things or do start to power up once you get the grounds and neutrals in possibly thwarting a riot ?? 

Your going to be walking hunched over for a few hours til you realize your not in a small basement as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Obviously the "free estimate" isn't free. 

I'll be putting together a materials list first, then figure in the labor and help. 

I might want to have someone in the truck all day so then they can't steal it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Customer wants "the fuse boxes updated".


I can't see you could change out the fuse panels with the space you have to work with.. :blink::blink:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Labor*

I think I'd be at about 2k-2.5k labor only for that one considerating the conditions and spiderweb you have there. Then of course 30% material markup


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I can't see you could change out the fuse panels with the space you have to work with.. :blink::blink:


He's out of lipa territory, A nyc murray horizontal stack would fit in there fine.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I think I'd be at about 2k-2.5k labor only for that one considerating the conditions and spiderweb you have there. Then of course 30% material markup


I got 10k for the first out of two I've done like that last year.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*7k*

Were usually around 7k or so for basic like that. But, I'm in poor georgia area.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey I'll take $7k for all that. 

To me this is a simple job that's going be both dirty and profitable.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> I can't see you could change out the fuse panels with the space you have to work with.. :blink::blink:


I would like to get 100 amp MB 20-circuit panels but I might not have the spacing I need because of how the meters are. This is why we need to upgrade everything and start from scratch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*upgrade*

Yeah. Those are my biggest money per hour ones as well. I really only need 2 or 3 of those a month to pay all my bills and save money. That would be the life.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Yeah. Those are my biggest money per hour ones as well. I really only need 2 or 3 of those a month to pay all my bills and save money. That would be the life.


Hell yeah! Nice to hear someone tell it like it is! 

WE GET PAID BASED ON OUR ABILITY TO PUT ALL THIS CRAP TOGETHER PROFESSIONALLY. :thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks and sounds similar to a change we did recently, neighborhood and everything :whistling2:

went from this












to this (have a call to verizon asking why they only grounded one box)


----------

